# Why do my crypts grow so flat down to the substrate?



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i already been told a few times, "so flat, so low" so im wondering, why do my crypts grow so close to the substrate rather than standing up more?

tanks:
75 & 36 
light, catalina 3 bulb, plant grow, 10K and actinic
substrate: eco mixed with flora max and clay base-some root tabs once in a while.
dosing-very little- iron once in a while, same with excel (for algea treatment)
compressed co2 on both tanks
lights are on about 8 hours a day.

crypts that grow flat down are: ideei, purpurea, xwillisi, and zukalli.. (these are virtually huggin the substrate!) lol


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

nothing...here are a few pics of how they look- keii and zukalli


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I would think it is the light. Do you have a lot?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i dont' concider my tanks to be high light. my 75 has 3 T5 HO i think 54W ea. my 36 also has 3 T5HO but like 24 W or so


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

It's probably the light causing them to grow so low. I once had a tank with 24 watts over 29 gallon long and it was a T5 7500k bulb. the crypts grew huuuuge while I had a 12 gallon nano cube with 48 watts over top with similar crypts and they grew very compact with less coloring. I would say if you don't have much cover where the crypts are growing then your 75 gallon tank is very high light. It's equivalent to growing in an open field while crypts natural habitat is comparable to growing under a jungle canopy with a lot of shade.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

In my mini-m which is lit by a 13w spiral pc bulb in a desk lamp, my ideii grows very low to the ground like that but Keii, kota tingii, nurii and all others grow normally with their leaves reaching up toward the light. 

I cant figure it out either.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

954baby said:


> It's probably the light causing them to grow so low. I once had a tank with 24 watts over 29 gallon long and it was a T5 7500k bulb. the crypts grew huuuuge while I had a 12 gallon nano cube with 48 watts over top with similar crypts and they grew very compact with less coloring. I would say if you don't have much cover where the crypts are growing then your 75 gallon tank is very high light. It's equivalent to growing in an open field while crypts natural habitat is comparable to growing under a jungle canopy with a lot of shade.


i didnt think of my tank as a high lightone but i guess i am right there.. it is pretty overstocked with larger plants so shade is abundant. i guess is all about the light then...thanks

Bsmith, maybe this plant reacts like that to underwater conditions?


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

I think it's about dialing in your light per species. I feel if the leaves are reaching up to the light they are going after the source. When they level out they they are taking full advantage of the light.

Obviously a lot of experiment that's based on the individual aquarium.

I've got Beckettii & Nurii in the same 20L(Sub/grow-out). Nurri is flat & low Beckettii going up for the light.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

how high up are your bulbs from the top of the tank. 2 bulbs would give you high light, 3 bulbs is over kill... just 2 t5 normal out put bulbs on top of the tank would give you medium light...


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i agree with you dogfish =)

on the 75 about 4 inches (legs) on the 36 about7-8 inches (hanging)
do keep in mind that i have a lot of large plants that create shade! H.C. angustifolia, H/C/ siamesis, aponogeton sp, crypt usteriana is huge! lol i hacked plants down this week but still is pretty dam shaded a lot of times!


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Damian - I just looked you links, you aquariums look great!


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

:supz:

thanks man, it means a lot 



DogFish2.0 said:


> Damian - I just looked you links, you aquariums look great!


----------

